# Temperaturas médias na região de Lisboa



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2007 às 13:11)

A região de Lisboa é dotada da existência de alguns microclimas, tanto devido ao relevo, como aos ventos, assim como à existência de áreas florestais.

Nestes mapas estão as temperaturas mínimas e máximas (médias anuais).


TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA








TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA







_Observação:_ Com base nas estações da Baixa, Estefânea, Benfica, Cabo Ruivo, Portela, Gago Coutinho, Sacavém, Queluz e Granja.
É importante referir que o tempo de observação é bastante curto (2004-2006), pelo que estes mapas servem apenas para tirar algumas conclusões no que se refere aos contrastes dentro da cidade e arredores.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 14:49)

De facto, esse tempo de observação não permite tirar qualquer conclusão, mas deve haver registos de anos transactos tal como tem o INM (1961-1990).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2007 às 16:02)

Brigantia disse:


> De facto, esse tempo de observação não permite tirar qualquer conclusão, mas deve haver registos de anos transactos tal como tem o INM (1961-1990).



Sim, realmente tem, só que o I.M. não trata pormenorizadamente os dados de toda a cidade, apenas fala acerca da estação do Geofísico. 
É por isso que é tão difícil arranjar este tipo de dados no período 61-90...


----------

